# nononono is not a cross dresser anime character named nononono



## Winston Wolf (Sep 2, 2018)

If I'm curt with you it's because time is a factor. I think fast, I talk fast and I need you guys to act fast if you wanna get out of this.

My notes show a new thread title needs a sharp worded reference to a wise guy named nononono.  That “she’s” actually an anime cross dressing Olympic ski jumper that is pretending to be her late twin brother.  nononono is her first name.

Gentlemen, we have a nononono situation, and the gist calls for needless overuse of this so called nononono character.  

Well gentlemen.  My job is done. I have to get to the Charger’s game and it’s 45 minutes away. What? nononono, I’ll be there in ten minutes.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 2, 2018)

????


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 2, 2018)

Winston Wolf said:


> If I'm curt with you it's because time is a factor. I think fast, I talk fast and I need you guys to act fast if you wanna get out of this.
> 
> My notes show a new thread title needs a sharp worded reference to a wise guy named nononono.  That “she’s” actually an anime cross dressing Olympic ski jumper that is pretending to be her late twin brother.  nononono is her first name.
> 
> ...


I’m shocked.  Shocked to see nononono being written repeated in this fellow’s nononono thread, along with stating nononono in the title, twice I think.  Yes, nononono then nononono again.  

To boot, nononono appears another five or six times. It’s nononono here, nononono there, nononono practically everywhere.  One could argue, not me of course, nononono, not me.  But someone else could argue nononono is restated so many times, you can condense it down to a thick broth that sums up to nononono, nononono, nononono, nononono, nononono and still yet another nononono.  

I’ve just four short words I’ll combine into one to reduce data memory, on my feelings about this travesty, “nononono”.  

P.S.  just counted Wolf’s nononono list in his nononono post.  It was five nononono words, not a sixth nononono.  Sorry nononono, but I needed to clarify my mistake about the number of times nononono was used, and nononono was not used as frequently as I thought.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 3, 2018)




----------



## Nonononono (Sep 5, 2018)

Wolf, you scallywag.  I just caught an ad banner involving an Asian cartoon.  That darn Jeff Bezos.  A trillion dollar algorithm has started to pay off in the small corner of the world where repeatedly using the name nononono multiple times, such as:

nononono, nononono, nononono, nononono, nononono, nononono, nononono, nononono, nononono, nononono, nononono,nononono, nononono, nononono, nononono, nononono, nononono, nononono, nononono, nononono, nononono, nononono, nononono, nononono, nononono, nononono, nononono, nononono, nononono, nononono, nononono, nononono, nononono may yield humiliating results.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 30, 2019)

nono is sick, deprived and irrational individual with a penchant for monkey butt.


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 30, 2019)

View attachment 4570


Hüsker Dü said:


> nono is sick, deprived and irrational individual with a penchant for monkey butt.


And apparently a cross dresser.  Who knew?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 30, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 4571 View attachment 4570
> And apparently a cross dresser.  Who knew?


Not her twin brother, was it murder?


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 30, 2019)

Not sure.  But I know someone who can get to the *TRUTH !!!*


----------

